# 21 Block MES Mailbox smoke



## ningdynasty (Jan 20, 2018)

Fired up the maze tonight with both ends of my maze lit. Really liking the smoke output. 21 assorted blocks will be in for 2-3 hours with orange wood pellets in the mailbox.
























Overnight bags prelabeled and ready to go then I'll vac seal tomorrow. Then the wait begins. Really looking forward to the habanero cheddar.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Too bad you didn't get any photo's of the finished cheese.
It's always nice to see what kind of color you got on them.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2018)

Make sure you show us the finished product. Habanero is really good. You should try the Cabot horseradish also.

That batch should last a while.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## ningdynasty (Jan 22, 2018)

Here we go fellas, all sealed up and ready to sit. Now the hard part.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice work!

I am also a huge fan of burning 2 rows on the AMNPS for just about anything 5 hours or less in cook time :)


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 26, 2018)

ningdynasty said:


> Here we go fellas, all sealed up and ready to sit. Now the hard part.
> 
> View attachment 351119



 i would be interested in finding out how your taste testing goes . i would be interested in seeing just how some of your cheese might taste with a liquid marinade ? thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 29, 2018)

If that was me....
...there wouldn't be any left.


----------



## hap12 (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow!!!! Nice big batch of cheese right there!


----------

